# فكرة عمل مشروع صناعة مخارط ومكائن cnc صناعة محلية مئة بالمئة بالسعودية مهم جدا



## م ابوفارس (28 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الى سعادة الأخوة الأحباء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

هناك مشروع نريد التوصل الي درسات بشكل أكبر عنه ... من عدة جوانب 

من المعلوم لديكم يامهندسين أن الشركات الأمريكية والبريطانية والألمانية والصينية والتايونية مسطيرة


علي صناعة المخارط بجميع انواعها ... ومكائن cnc 

والحقيقة كثير من الشركات في المملكة قد يتعطل أعمالها في بعض المكائن حتى وصول الخبير من الدول المصنعة

ولايخفي عليكم أن المخارط ومكائن cnc هي عصب الصناعة فلايوجد مصنع متكامل لايعتمد عليهم بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر


وحتي لانطيل عليكم 

هناك عدد من الأشخاص قرورا فتح مصنع لصناعة المخارط ومكائن cnc ومعدات الورش من مكائن لحام وغيرها بالسعودية 

طبعا المصنع لايستهدف ( أن يكون تجميع )

ولكن نقل وتوطين التقنية .... والأعتماد علي الخبرات والسواعد الوطنية والأخوة المقميمن بالمملكة


أريد الجدية في هذا الأمر بحيث الأجابة علي بعض التسأولات /


كم تتوقع الميزانية الخاصة لمثل هذا المشروع وهل 200 مليون ريال سعودي كافية لتشغيل هذه المشروع واستقطاب العقول والأدمغة وأطفاء المصاريف التشغيله .......؟؟


هل تتوقع نجاح هذا المشروع أو لا تتوقع مع التدعيم بالشرح الوافي ..........


كم عدد العمال التي يشترط توفرهم في بداية المشروعين وماهي المؤهلات ...... وماهي الرواتب المناسبة لهم بحيث أن تكون رواتب محفزة 


هل لابد أن يكون هناك مركز أبحاث وتنمية صناعي تابع للمشروع للأبتكار والتجديد


وماهي الأسباب التي في نظرك جعلت المصانع الأجنبية في الخراطة تتفوق علي المصانع المحلية . هل بسب الأدارة أو الواسطة والمحسوبية ,, ماذا أرجو أن تدعم أجابتك ؟؟


الى لديه خبرات سابقة بحيث عمل بمشاريع ضخمة أو كبيرة او مصانع أرجو أن يشاركني ببعض الأراء والمقترحات


طبعا كفكرة أولئية 

cnocept of design

مصنع لصناعة المخارط ومعدات الورشة

workforce

من بين 800 الى 3000 الف عامل 


الرجاء الرجاء مساعدتنا بالأفكار 

أنا راح أستفيد من جميع الأفكار الى عندكم فكرة من مهندس علي فكرة من مهندس أخر يكون لدينا مشروع كامل وثقوا تمام أن جميع الأفكار ستطبق لو أثبت نجاحه

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م ابوفارس (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

التفاعل 
الله الله التفاعل بالأخوان


----------



## ابو الاسامة (28 مارس 2011)

طبعا لا بد من استقطاب عقول عربية وبالاخص مصر وسوريا والاردن من اعلم الناس بالتصميم وكثير منهم يعملون في الغرب ويحتاج المشروع ما لا يقل عن 600 شخص كبداية اما عن التكلفه فلا خبرة لي بذلك
مشكور على المشروع الريادي وانا الان اعمل على مشروع سيارة كهربائية


----------



## م ابوفارس (28 مارس 2011)

حياك الله اخوي اللااسامة

مشكورو الله ياخوي 

ابي اسالك سوال انت تشتغل في السيارة الكهربائية علي سيارة الليثوم ..؟؟

وهل سمعت عن الأكتشاف شحن البطاريات من خلال ثواني ...


----------



## م ابوفارس (31 مارس 2011)

اين التفاعل ياخوان

هناك اكثر من 10 الف مهندس ميكانيكي موجودين بالموقع


----------



## خالد بجقو (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهندس تصميم اسست سابقا مصنع لتصنيع الات التعبئة والتغليف وتجهيزات مصانع المنتجات الدوائية والغذائية
المهم من خبرتي في مجال تصنيع الالات اقول لك انه مشروع ناجح ولكن
في حالة تصنيع مكنات الخراطة والتفريز ستقعون بمشكلة صعبة وهي سكب البودي ودقة هذا السكب لانه من المعلوم في الشركات الاجنبية لا يتم عمل كل اجزاء الماكينة في نفس المصنع بل يتم الاعتماد على موردين باختصاصات مختلفة ومنها السكب 
ثانيا هناك مشكلة اقناع الزبون العربي بجودة منتجك ومضاهاته للاجنبي وهذه ستاخذ وقت كبير منكم
والله الموفق


----------



## م ابوفارس (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخوي خالد البقو علي المعلومات الرائعة

ولكن اشرحي لي اكثر عن نوع العمالة المدربة 

وبعض الشروط

ووبالنسبة للتسويق فهناك خطة ان يكون هناك قروض بدون فوائد من معدات المصنع لبعض الشركات في بداية الأمر داخل المملكة وخارجه


----------



## اللقلق (4 أبريل 2011)

الحقيقة أتمنى لكم التوفيق وعدم الاستماع الى المثبطين .
الى الامام ,,,


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أبريل 2011)

أخ أبو فارس
أظن أن البداية البداية ب800 عامل رقم كبير جدا، ربما تحتاج أن تصل لهذا الرقم بعد فترة، أما البداية ب800 فهو عدد مهول
لقد تلقيت تدريبا في أحد شركات تصميم وتصنيع ماكينات السي إن سي في ألمانيا، وكان عدد العمالة (حسب تقديري) لا يتجاوز 100 أو 150 على أكثر تقدير، رغم أنه مصنع عريق في هذا المجال
وكان مكتب التصميم (والذي عملت به أثناء فترة تدريبي) عدد العاملين به لا يتجاوز 15 ما بين رسامين ومهندسين ميكانيكا ومهندسين كهرباء وغيرهم
كما أنني زرت أكثر من مصنع في ألمانيا لتصنيع ماكينات السي إن سي، وكانوا أكبر من المصنع الذي تدربت به، ورغم هذا أرى عدد 800 بعيدا جدا

لا يمكنني تقدير عدد العمالة المطلوبة، وكذلك أرى أن البداية تكون بالتجميع مع زيادة المكون المحلي تدريجيا
فمثلا جسم الماكينة المصبوب، يمكن أن يأتي جاهزا من الخارج
بعدها يمكن شراؤه مصبوبا فقط من الخارج، ويتم تشغيله في الداخل (ليس بالضرورة في نفس مصنعكم)
بعدها بفترة تتم عملية الصب نفسها في المملكة، أي يتم تصنيع جسم الماكينة بالكامل محليا
وقس على هذا باقي المكونات

وبعد ذلك، يتم تصميم ماكينة خاصة بكم. أي بعد إتقان تصنيع الماكينة، واكتساب الخبرات اللازمة لتصميم ماكينة احترافية، يمكن الوصول لتصميم وتصنيع الماكينة بالكامل داخليا في الممكلة

أرى أن الوصول من مرحلة التجميع إلى مرحلة التصميم والتصنيع الكامل يحتاج بضعى سنوات فقط، ربما من 5 إلى 10 سنوات، ولكن فقط بالعمل الجااااد، والرغبة القوية في الوصول لهذه المرحلة

بدون عمل جاد ستتأخر كثيرا مرحلة الوصول للتصميم الكامل، والبدء بمرحلة التصميم الكامل من البداية ستكون احتمالات الفشل أكبر

ملحوظة، الخبرات التصميمية والتصنيعية لهذه الماكينات، كي تكون على مستوى احترافي، أظن أنها إلى حد ما قليلة في الوطن العربي، وربما ستحتاجون لإرسال طلاب لبعثات في الخارج ليكتسبوا المهارات والخبرات اللازمة، كذلك لا أرى عيبا في استقدام خبراء أجانب من خارج الوطن العربي

ملحوظة أخرى، على حد علمي، يوجد أحد المصانع الحربية في مصر يصنع المخارط، ولكن على حد علمي المصنع يصنع فقط المخارط التقليدية وليست السي إن سي، ولكن بالتأكيد ستجدون في هذا المصنع خبراء في التصميم الميكانيكي، وكذلك في التصنيع لهذه الماكينات


----------



## م ابوفارس (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور استاذ زملكاوي 

علي المعلومات الرائعة والمفيدة

ولدي بعض الأستفسارات ياخي الحبيب 

ماهي افضل دول بتصنيع المخارط ؟؟؟ من وجهة نظرك ؟؟ ونظر الأخوة ؟؟

وماهي أفضل دول تدرس مجال المخارط ؟؟

وماهي أفضل الجنسيات التي تعمل بمجال المخارط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكن هل تعتقد أن عدد 200 موظف كافي لعمل محصنع يجمع وفي المستقبل يصنع مخارط الكمبيوتر cnn

زملكاوي وهل تتوقع ان ميزانية مليار دولار كافية لمصنع يتطلع لتصنيع وتجميع لمخارط 


ابي الدقة 

( شركة مساهمة 50 بالمائة من مساهمين ثابتين 50 يالمئة من الجمهور )


----------



## م ابوفارس (4 أبريل 2011)

اعتقد أن المخارط المصرية والباكستانية والتايونية والصينية قليلة الجودة

هل توافقني الرأى يازملكاوي 

انا درست المخارط وبعض أنواعه وبعض المسائل الحسابية لزمن القطع الى اخره 

ولكن أريد أخذ معلومات ليس من الكتب ولكن من اهل الخبرة والراى


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك أخي أبو فارس على ثقتك، ولكني للأسف لا أستطيع إفادتك كثيرا
فالتكلفة يجب أن يتم حسابها بواسطة خبراء في دراسات الجدوى وإنشاء المصانع
وعدد العمالة لا يمكنني تقديره، ولكني أتحدث عما رأيته في المصانع التي زرتها
ولو أتيحت لي الفرصة لزيارة مصنع آخر سأحاول أن أدقق أكثر في التفاصيل
على كل حال، أتصور أن يتم بحث الأمر من خلال متخصصين في التصنيع، يضعون تصور لتصنيع الأجزاء المختلفة للماكينة وتجميعها وخلافه، وعليه يتم عمل تخطيط مبدئي للعمليات، وعدد العمالة والماكينات المطلوبة
المشكلة أن الأمر يحتاج خبرة، لأنها استثمارات ليست هينة، نحن لا نتحدث هنا عن 100 ألف ريال، نحن نتحدث عن ملايين
بالمناسبة أتصور أن مليار دولار كثير جدا، أكثر بكثير من المطلوب، ولكني لا أستطيع تقدير المطلوب
ولأن الأمر يحتاج خبرة، فأرى أن يتم الاستعانة باستشاريين في تصنيع هذه الماكينات، لا سيما من خارج الوطن العربي، مهما كلفوا

أتفق معك في أن المخارط المصرية قليلة الجودة (غالبا) وإن كنت أعتقد أن الماكينات الصينية ليست سيئة
ولكني للأسف لا أستطيع أن أفيدك، فأنا لم أتعامل إلا مع الماكينات الألمانية، وحتى هذه لم أتعامل معها بكثرة، فقط من آن لآخر
ولكني عندما ذكرت أن هناك مصنع في مصر، لم أكن أعني أن يتم أخذ كل العمالة من هذا المصنع، وإنما قصدت أن العمال والمهندسين هناك لديهم بالتأكيد بعض الخبرات، ويمكن صقلها، أو تكوين نواة منهم (ومن غيرهم) للعمل في المصنع، مع الاستعانة بالخبرات الأجنبية، ليزيد هؤلاء المصريون (أو غيرهم) خبراتهم ليصلوا للدرجة الاحترافية والجودة المطلوبة
أي أنني أقصد الاستفادة من خبراتهم، حتى لو كانت محدودة، بدلا من استقدام كل العمالة من الخارج بأسعار خيالية، فخبراتهم زائد خبرات الأعداد القليلة من الخبراء الأجانب ستؤدي إلى نتيجة رائعة

لو تحب، يمكنني أن أحاول أن أبحث عن مكاتب استشارية أو خبراء من ألمانيا للمساعدة في تخطيط المصنع وفي إعداد دراسة الجدوى، بحيث لا يكونوا مجرد خبراء تصنيع عاديين، وإنما متخصصون في مصانع إنتاج ماكينات السي إن سي
لا أعرف إن كنت سأستطيع أن أجد شيئا كهذا، ولكني سأحاول، ولكن على شرط الجدية
لذا أرجو أن تعرف نفسك، والجهة التي أنت تابع لها، وحبذا لو معلومات الاتصال الخاصة بك
معلومات الاتصال يمكنك إدراجها في رسالة خاصة، كي لا نخالف قوانين الملتقى


----------



## م ابوفارس (4 أبريل 2011)

اخوي زملكاوي 

أنا اتكلم عن مشروع نحن مفترضين انه لن يحقق أرباح لمدة تسعة شهور وفي التسعة شهور راح يكون هناك مصاريف تشغيلية 

وهل تعتقد ياخي زملكاوي ان الخبراء الألمان راح ينقلون ويوطنون التقنية في بلدي


هناك في الصناعة نوعين 

التجميع 


والتصنيع

التجميع هو سلسلة من الخطوات ( اخذت كورس كامل عنها وعن طريقة تحليلها وجمعها )


انا بسالك يازملكاوي هل تعتقد ياخي أن الألمان راح يعطونك التقنية الخاصة بالمخارط ومكائن التخطيط بالحاسب الالى ؟؟؟!!

حتي لو ندفع لهم مبالغ محترمة من اجل الاستثمار طويل المدى


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أبريل 2011)

لا يمكنني أن أفيدك
ولكني أتحدث عن شقين

الأول المرحلة التحضيرية، وتشمل تخطيط المصنع وتحديد المساحة المطلوبة وفقا لحجم الإنتاج المتوقع، واحتياجات المصنع من الماكينات، باختصار دراسة جدوى شاملة بكل ما تشتمل عليه

والشق الثاني هو التشغيل، وهذا يشمل التصميم والتصنيع وتخطيط الإنتاج وخلافه من المراحل الإنتاجية

في الشق الأول الخطأ قد يؤدي لخسارة كبيرة، فشراء قطعة أرض ثم اكتشاف أنها لا تصلح للمشروع بعد البدء في الإنشاءات (مثلا) يعني خسارة كبيرة. الخطأ في تقدير التكلفة يعني خسارة كبيرة، وقس على هذا أي شيء في مرحلة التحضير والتخطيط
ولكن هذا الشق لا يتطلب خبراء في مجال السي إن سي، بقدر ما يتطلب خبراء في دراسات الجدوى، ولكن لديهم خبرة في المصانع التي تنتج ماكينات السي إن سي، لا أعني خبرة فنية، ولكن أعني أنهم سبق لهم عمل دراسة جدوى لمصنع مماثل، أو قدموا استشارات إدارية لمصنع مماثل
ومن سيقوم بهذا سيقوم به فقط لمدة فترة دراسة الجدوى، والتي قد تكون بضعة أشهر، ولن يتم تعيينه كموطف، وإنما يكون مكتب تحصلوا منه على خدمة استشارية، بمعنى: مكتب استشاري

أما الشق الثاني فهو التشغيل، وفيه ستحتاجون لمهندسين وفنيين متخصصين يتم تعيينهم بصورة دائمة أو بعقود تستمر عدة سنوات، على الأقل حتى تستطيعون بناء الكوادر الفنية المؤهلة للقيام بأعمال التصميم والتصنيع بعد ذلك

لذا فعليك التفرقة بين مكتب استشاري لدراسات الجدوى، ومهندسين سيتم تعيينهم في المصنع للقيام بالأعمال الفنية والهندسية للإنتاج والتصميم
ما عرضته عليك هو أن أبحث عن مكاتب استشارية متخصصة في هذا المجال
أما تعيين مهندسين للعمل في المصنع، فيمكن التعاقد مع أحد شركات التوظيف في بلد مشهور بخبراته في هذا المجال، كألمانيا أو اليابان أو إيطاليا أو غيرهم، بحيث تبحث شركة التوظيف عن خبراء في هذا المجال

بالمناسبة، أنا هنا لم أذكر التخطيط الاستراتيجي للمصنع، ولا من سيقوم به، ولكن ربما يقوم به أصحاب المصنع بالتعاون مع الشركات الاستشارية
والاقتراح الذي اقترحته عليك بالبدء أولا بالتجميع ثم الاتجاه للتصنيع والتصميم الكامل يندرج تحت بند الاستراتيجية

بالنسبة للخبرة الفنية، فكما ذكرت يمكنكم تعيين بعض المهندسين الخبراء، ولكن هناك طريقة أخرى...
يمكنكم التعاون مع أحد الشركات لتقديم خبرات فنية استشارية
شركة زيمنس مثلا لها مكتب يسمى الدعم الميكاتروني mechatronic support ويقع في مدينة إرلانجن الألمانية ويقدمون خدمات استشارية لتحليل أداء الماكينات، ولكنهم ليسوا متخصصين في التصميم، هم فقط يحللون الأداء الديناميكي للماكينة
ويوجد مكتب مماثل في شركة ريكسروت مقره مدينة لور في ألمانيا، ولكني لا أعرف اسم المكتب
ولكن ربما توجد مكاتب استشارية تقوم بالتصميم، والله أعلم


----------



## eng_islam_elhaloty (5 أبريل 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_ 
انا ارى ان الحل فى هذا الموضوع هو استخدام الهندسة العكسية فى الصناعة بحيث تاتى بماكينة cnc من الدول المنتجة وتعمل على تفككها قطعة قطعة بستخدام المهندسين المتخصيصين و بالتالى سوف تستطيع بفضل الله الحصول على عدد العاملين فى المشروع وكذالك على المواد الخام التى يمكنك الحصول عليها من المملكة والمواد التى تفضل استيرادها من الخارج مع مراعة امكانية التغير فى المواد الخام عن طريق التحليل الكامل للاجهادات وعمل التكلفة الازمة المشروع وايضا ارى ان يجب ان تحصل على فريق عمل من التخصوصات التى تعمل على عملية الهندسة العكسية والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أبريل 2011)

eng_islam_elhaloty قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_
> انا ارى ان الحل فى هذا الموضوع هو استخدام الهندسة العكسية فى الصناعة بحيث تاتى بماكينة cnc من الدول المنتجة وتعمل على تفككها قطعة قطعة بستخدام المهندسين المتخصيصين و بالتالى سوف تستطيع بفضل الله الحصول على عدد العاملين فى المشروع وكذالك على المواد الخام التى يمكنك الحصول عليها من المملكة والمواد التى تفضل استيرادها من الخارج مع مراعة امكانية التغير فى المواد الخام عن طريق التحليل الكامل للاجهادات وعمل التكلفة الازمة المشروع وايضا ارى ان يجب ان تحصل على فريق عمل من التخصوصات التى تعمل على عملية الهندسة العكسية والله ولى التوفيق


أتفق معك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ليت الشباب يعود يوما 
أولا أود ان ادافع عن صناعة الات الورش المصرية العريقة و منها ما تعمل بالسي ان سي و تتميز بقدرة تحمل رائعة فضلا عن الشكل المقبول و سهولة الصيانة و هي مصنعة بدقة فائقة و شكل مقبول و تصنع في المصانع الحربية المصرية المشهود لها بالعالمية ، ولكن قلة البخت فمنذ ان رحل الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر الذي أنشأها و أمور كثيرة تغيرت ، ما عدا الجودة . و الصناعة هذه رأسمالية ذات ربحية مؤجلة 
ماقصدته ان نتكامل ففي مصر و ضمن مجموعة المصانع الحربية تجد مصنع حلوان للمسبوكات منتج أول محرك لوري مصري و عربي ، و منتج أجسام المخارط و المقاشط و الفرايز و أخر أعظم شانا بمواصفات عالمية 
و بالتأكيد ستحتاج لخطوط انتاج عالية الدقة و مركز ابحاث و مهندسين متخصصين في جماليات اجسام الماكينات و مهندسين متخصصين في علم المعادن ( الميتاليرجي ) و هؤلاء اصحاب مزاج لازم يبقي رايق لامشكله في الراتب و لا الاعاشة و لا الاجازات ولا مدارس العيال ولا مهدد بالمشي في اي لحظة 
ولازم يكون سيستم شركة يعرف تقدير الرجال 
العمالة المصرية في هذا المجال ممتازة ، و العمالة الفلبينية لدقة المشغولات 
المهم مشروع ممتاز و رائد و فقكم الله


----------



## م ابوفارس (5 أبريل 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد 

الشباب شباب القلب
خلك شباب حتي تؤخذ منك الروح


مهندس صبري ؟

كيف تبي المصانع المصرية تكون قوية

ورواتب المهندس المصري يساوي راتب الي عامل بسيط جدا في اروربا واستراليا وامريكا وغيرها 

لارواتب كويسة

لامميزات حلوة

تدفع العقول المصرية للهجرة من مصر والعمل في اوروبا وامريكا


----------



## م ابوفارس (5 أبريل 2011)

اما المصانع الموجودة منذ زمن جمال عبدالناصر فهناك مصنع النصر للسيارات وهو تجميع فلقد أغلاق المصنع أبوابه قبل فترة قليلة 

لابد أن يتم رفع سواقف الرواتب في مصر للأطباء والمدرسين والمهندسين بشكل فوري ويكون اقل راتب 6000 الف جنيه مصري


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أبريل 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ففي مصر و ضمن مجموعة المصانع الحربية تجد مصنع حلوان للمسبوكات منتج أول محرك لوري مصري و عربي ، و منتج أجسام المخارط و المقاشط و الفرايز و أخر أعظم شانا بمواصفات عالمية


قلبت عليا المواجع يا باشمهندس
المصانع دي زمااااان كانت على مستوى عالمي، ولكن الآن، انسى
أذكر منذ بضعة سنوات إبان عملي في مصنع الطائرات بحلوان، احتجنا جزء مسبوك، والجزء كان مجرد قرص بسيط بأبعاد متوسطة، ولم يكن به أي أشكال معقدة أو تخانات رقيقة أو أي شيء مما قد يؤدي إلى عيوب في السباكة أو يحتاج إلى خبرة متخصصة في السباكة، مجرد كتلة بسيطة قرصية أو أسطوانية الشكل
وحيث أننا في مصنع الطائرات ليس لدينا مسبك (أو يوجد مسبك ولكنه كان لا يعمل وقتها) فطلبنا من شركة حلوان للمسبوكات (لاحظ الاسم، حلوان للمسبوووككاااااات) أن تصنعه لنا، ولمن لا يعرف هذا المصنع أقول أنه مصنع ضخم، وعلى مساحة كبيرة، وبه إمكانيات كبيرة، وبه عدد عمالة ضخم
المهم، صنعوا لنا القطعتين اللتين كنا نريدهما، وذهبنا بهما إلى مصنع الطائرات من أجل تشغيلهما
وبعد أول وش خراطة، وجدنا تحت السطح فجوة كبيرة، لم أقسها ولكني أقدر قطرها بحوالي 10 مم
تصور؟؟؟
مصنع بهذه الإمكانيات الرهيبة، وبه هذا الكم من الخبرات، ومن المفترض أنه متخصص في السباكة، وطلبنا منه تصنيع جزء بسييييط جدا لا يحتاج أي خبرة، وفوجئنا بهذا العيب الكبير فيه

عزيزي المهندس صبري، المصانع دي كانت زمان وجبر، أيام عبد الناصر، لكن راحت عليها خلاص
بالتأكيد كل شيء يمكن إصلاحه، ويمكن أن تعود هذه المصانع لسابق عهدها، ولكن يجب إدارة سليمة، وإرادة جبارة، ورغبة حقيقية في الإصلاح
آمل أن يتحسن الوضع بعد الثورة المباركة، ولكن لا شيء يحدث بين يوم ولية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أبريل 2011)

اشكركم على تعليقاتكم و لو تلاحظون ان ما كتبته ليس موصولا فهناك كلمات يصعب النطق بها فأنا مصري تربي و تعلم في عهد الرجل و شاركت في حرب اكتوبر التي ما ان انتهت حتي بدأ مسلسل الهدم .... 
و انا احمد الله انني عشت لحظة الخلاص و لو على شاشات التلفزيون ولا بد ان نرفع رءوسنا شامخة وان شاء الله عندي أمل اننا نسير للافضل و كل اللي اتمناه ان العرب يضعوا ايديهم في ايدي بعض باخلاص و يكونوا حزمة لاتنكسر مثلما قال الملك عبد العزيز لأبنائه وان يلتقون في مصر لا حولها فلدينا و لديهم شباب عباقرة و علماء افذاذ و المطلوب ان نوظف مواردنا البشرية و الاقتصادية ويكون زيتنا في دقيقنا من خلال خطط خمسية مدروسة بعناية و اترحموا على بعد عشرين سنة لما تشوفوا النمر العربي بيتنطط على الجميع


----------



## م ابوفارس (5 أبريل 2011)

زملكاوي أنا شفت برنامج مصري وكان فيه ضيفين 

كانوا سابقا موجود بالمصنع 

وكانوا يتكلموا ان الفكرة كانت موجودة ان يتم صناعة سيارة مصرية مئة بالمئة ومن هذا الكلام

ولكن بسألك أسئلة 



هل فكرت الحكومة يوم من الأيام أن تكون السيارات المستخدمة في الدوائر الحكومية من شرطة ومرور والخ من مصنع النصر 
فالحكومة الأمريكية تشتري سيارات فورد و gm للشرطة والمرور والدوائر الحكومية حتي تدعم المصنع وتعز صناعتها
وكذلك الحكومة الأسترالية تشتري سيارات هولدن للأستخدمات الحكومية بنسبة كبيرة جدا والنسبة الباقية للمصانع التي تجمع في أرضه مثل مصنع تويوتا للتجميع فبذلك توظف ابنائها وتطور من صناعتها

أن شفت شكل السيارة وهي تجميع لشركة فرنسية وبصراحة ماعجبني الشكل وتعتقد ان تصميمها قديم


في البرنامج عرضوا صور للمصنع وأمكان تجميع السيارات لما تشوفه تعتقد انه ورشة مش مصنع محترم



هل مصنع النصر ذهب للجامعات المصرية واطلق معهم برامج لتطوير السيارات بملايين الجنيهات





يامهندس زملكاوي المصانع تستخر تدريب الموظفين من أجل رفع سقف الأرباح وان اتكلم عن مصانع الدول العربية وهذا من أكبر أسباب فشله 


أتمنى منك ياخي أن تبحث في ميزانيات شركة فورد وتويوتا وديزني لاند وجنرال الكتريك وبركتر اند غامبل وكوكولا وشركة فيرز للأدوية وتحكم


لو الشركة ربحت 15 مليار دولار 

يكون net income 

الربح الصافي 

مليار أو مليار ونصف دولار


ماراحت كل الأرباح لجيوب المساهمين والتجار لا بل ذهبت للتدريب والتطوير والأبتكار فالشركات تطور من نفسها يوم بعد يوم حتي تستطيع أن تنافس وحتى تبعد المنافسين للوصول لها 

هناك ثقافة أستثمار العقول معدومة لدينا بالدول 

يعنى لو تم المشروع باذن الله لابد أن ناخذ بالحسبان

ان الموظف لازم نوفر له عدة مميزات ومنها 

1- راتب مجزي يساعده علي مصاريفه ومصاريف ابناءه 
2- تعليم ابناءه في مدارس خاصة 
3- وحدة سكنية مستقلة تكون ملك له بعد 25 سنة
4- علاج طبي له ولوالديه وابنائه بمستشفي مقبول
5- ميزانية تدريب داخل او خارج السعودية 
6- توفير للباحثين أمكان مناسبهم للأجتماع والدراسة 
7- توفير مكتبة علمية والكترونية في جديد كل الاخترعات والأبتكارات والكتب الهندسية 


طبعا الشركة ماراح تخسر لان هذا كله راح يكون استثمار في العقول لأن الرجل راح يكون مرتاح في جميع الأمور وراح يكون مستعد للأبداع


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أبريل 2011)

أخي أبو فارس
أتفق معك في كل ما قلته
ولكنك تحدثت كثيرا عن أن المصنع المزعم يجب أن يفعل كذا وكذا
ولم تقل لنا...
من هم؟
هل أنت تمثلهم؟
هل أنت مفوض للتحدث باسمهم؟
أم أنك أنت صاحب المال وصاحب هذا المصنع وصاحب هذا الاستثمار؟
ولم تقل لنا، كيف يفكر أصحاب المال في التخطيط للمصنع؟
هل طلبوا منك جمع معلومات؟ وأنت تحاول أن تجمعها من المنتدى؟
ومن أنت؟
وهل لديهم نية في الاستعانة بمكاتب استشارية؟ وهذه المكاتب من المملكة أم من خارجها، ولو من خارج المملكة، فمن أين؟
ومن أين أتيت بالمعلومات عن المبلغ الذي ينوون استثماره؟

أعلم أن أسئلتي كثيرة، وربما تكون تدخلا في ما لا يعنيني
ولكن أجب عن كل ما تستطيع إجابته بدون إفشاء أسرار، وذلك حتى تضعنا في الصورةن ونستطيع أن نفكر معك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أبريل 2011)

الأخ المهندس ابو فارس 
أشكرك على طرح موضوع التصنيع 
وأشكر كل من ساهم في المشاركات ومنهم مهندس زملكاوي والمهندس صبري والمهندس اسلام 
وحقيقة يقال بأن الفكرة ممتازة 
وأرجو قبول مداخلتي ومساهمتي هذه 
أولاً : إن التصنيع يحتاج على ثلاث عوامل رئسية ناهيك عن عناصر ثانوية وفرعية أخرى وهي 
1- التقنية للتصنيع
2- المواد الخام 
3- الأيدي العاملة ( سواءا مهندسن أو فنيين إداريين تسويقيين أو عمالة ماهرة ،عملة عادية ..الخ) ​ 
في عام 1984 م حضرتُ إجتماعا مع وزير الصناعة والكهرباء وكان المهندس عبدالعزيز الزامل وزيرا وايضا وكيل الوزارة لشئون الصناعة المهندس مبارك الخفرة وكنت ممثلا للهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
ووفد من الجانب الياباني ( الإتحاد الياباني لصناعة السيارات - Japan Automobile Manufacturers Association) ​ 

وكانت الفكرة هي في إنشاء مصنع للسيارات في السعودية 
كان رد الفريق الياباني بالموافقة إلا انه أشار إلى ان تزويدنا بالتقنية الموجودة حاليا في عام 1985 م
وسيتم إنشاء المصنع لهذا الطراز ​ 
مستدركا ان هناك ابحاث جارية للتطوير بقسم الأبحاث والاتطوير بكل شركة .. 
وأن الموديلات التي ستلي 1986 مثلا ستكون مغايرة لموديل 1985 
وبالتالي فإن المصنع المزمع إنشاؤه لن يمكنه اللحاق بركب الموديلات الجديدة 
هذه نقطة إضافة إلى ان الأيدي العاملة والمواد الخام غير متوفرة ..​ 
وذكر بأن اليابان تنقصه المواد الخام إلا ان التقنية والأيدي العاملة موجودة ..
لذا أجد أنه لنجاح أي صناعة 
ينبغي توفر عاملين من العوامل الثلاث الرئيسية التي ذكرتها . ​ 
ولذلك نرى ان معظم الصناعات في العالم العربي إن لم يكن كلها قد توقفت واقصد بها الصناعات الثقيلة ​ 
اما صناعة اكياس البلاستيك او قطع الغيار او بعض المعدات او التعليب او بعض المواد الغذائية والتي أصلا موادها وخبراتها من الخارج 
فهي ليست من الصناعات الرئيسية علما ان كل الآلات في خطوط الإنتاج هي من أوروبا اوالصين او امريكا. ​ 
ثانيا : إن دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية تعتمد على عدة عناصر 
1- الدراسة التسويقية 
2- المعدات والماكينات اللازمة في خطوط اإنتاج 
3- المواد الخام اللازمة 
4- الأيدي العاملة بجميع أطيافها
5- الدراسة الإقتصادية 
وهي معرفة التكاليف المباشرة والغير مباشرة 
وفترة إسترداد رأس المال ( brake even point )
وتكلفة العمالة والمواد الخام والمعدات 
وإستئجار الأرض وتوفير الطاقة اللازمة وإستهلاك الوقود وغيرها ..
وعناصر أخرى منها الإدارة والتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار 
والمستودعات والحفظ والنقل ..​ 
ملحوظة : قمت بعمل دراسة إقتصادية سابقا لمصنع إنتاج أكياس البولي بروبلين.​ 
أعجبني رد مهندس إسلام 
وقد نحتاج ان نكون مقلدين اولاً كما فعلت اليابان وكوريا والصين 
وبالتالي نستفيد ونطور المنتج بعقولنا الإبداعية وبجهودنا ..​ 
وكفانا نوما كفانا .. ​ 
موضوع شيق ومفيد . ​ 


م ابوفارس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> الى سعادة الأخوة الأحباء
> ...


 


م ابوفارس قال:


> اخوي زملكاوي
> 
> أنا اتكلم عن مشروع نحن مفترضين انه لن يحقق أرباح لمدة تسعة شهور وفي التسعة شهور راح يكون هناك مصاريف تشغيلية
> 
> ...


 


zamalkawi قال:


> لا يمكنني أن أفيدك
> ولكني أتحدث عن شقين
> 
> الأول المرحلة التحضيرية، وتشمل تخطيط المصنع وتحديد المساحة المطلوبة وفقا لحجم الإنتاج المتوقع، واحتياجات المصنع من الماكينات، باختصار دراسة جدوى شاملة بكل ما تشتمل عليه
> ...


 



> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_
> انا ارى ان الحل فى هذا الموضوع هو استخدام الهندسة العكسية فى الصناعة بحيث تاتى بماكينة cnc من الدول المنتجة وتعمل على تفككها قطعة قطعة بستخدام المهندسين المتخصيصين و بالتالى سوف تستطيع بفضل الله الحصول على عدد العاملين فى المشروع وكذالك على المواد الخام التى يمكنك الحصول عليها من المملكة والمواد التى تفضل استيرادها من الخارج مع مراعة امكانية التغير فى المواد الخام عن طريق التحليل الكامل للاجهادات وعمل التكلفة الازمة المشروع وايضا ارى ان يجب ان تحصل على فريق عمل من التخصوصات التى تعمل على عملية الهندسة العكسية والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (5 أبريل 2011)

مشروع جيد جدا أخي أبو فراس لكن لابد من التعامل مع مشكلة أساسية قبل كل شيء
يعني يجب التعامل مع مشكلة التسويق في الأنحاء العربية قبل التفكير حتى بعمال وسيولة المشروع و....

لذلك لابد من توفير حملات دعائية كبيرة وضخمة وصرف أموال هائلة على إقناع الشركات العربية المحلية والأجنبية بالاستيراد من عندكم , وهنا لابد من توفر عامل الجودة والنوعية .... وأنا كمهندس معادن لابد من إقناع الزبون من البداية بنوعية الهياكل الغير قابلة للتآكل في المخارط مثلا أوعوامل أخرى ...

ولابد في مثل هذه المخارط وخاصة الحديثة أن يتوافر فيها عاملين أساسيين ألا وهما :
1- عامل الخفة أي الوزن الخفيف مقارنة مع المخارط الأجنبية مع ما يتناسب مع جودة المكائن .
2- وعامل المتانة بذات الوقت .

لذلك لابد من دراسة أعمق للمشروع .... ودراسة نوعية المعادن الخام الموجودة أو المتوفرة عندكم , لأنها الأساس في صنع كل المعامل .
فالمعادن الخام الموجودة في بلد معين تختلف جذريا عن التي بمكان آخر .... لذلك قد تضطر إلى استيرادها من الخارج مما يزيد تكلفة المشروع ... وذلك لضمان الجودة .

في الحقيقة هنالك الكثير من الأمور التي عليكم العمل بها حتى قبل التفكير بالأمر ... ولكن أعتقد مهما كان المشروع كبيرا أو صغيرا هنالك حاجة للمعامل الأجنبية حتى ولو كانت معامل تابعة يعني تابعة للمنشأة التي تبنوها كمعامل الصب أو البناء أو ....

لضيق الوقت لا أستطيع أن أقول أكثر من ذلك

تقبل مروري يا زميل


----------



## م ابوفارس (6 أبريل 2011)

زملكاوي 

انا بأذن الله من المؤسسين أنا واخواني وبعض رجال الاعمال بنسبة 50 بالمئة

والنسب الباقية بتكون معروضة بين الجمهور السعودي باكتتباب عام عن طريق بنك الراجحي بأذن الله


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2011)

أخي بكير، اسمحلي أختلف معك أخي في نقطتين

الأولى:


bakeer-iron-man قال:


> ولابد في مثل هذه المخارط وخاصة الحديثة أن يتوافر فيها عاملين أساسيين ألا وهما :
> 1- عامل الخفة أي الوزن الخفيف مقارنة مع المخارط الأجنبية مع ما يتناسب مع جودة المكائن .
> 2- وعامل المتانة بذات الوقت


ثقل وزن الماكينة لا يأتي من فراغ، وقلة وزن الماكينة له آثاره الجانبية أبرزها الاهتزازات، ومصنعي الماكينات في الخارج (ألمانيا مثلا) يعون هذه الحقيقة تماما، ويسعون جاهدين لتقليل الوزن مع التخلص من الآثار الجانبية المصاحبة له
وهناك المئات (وربما الآلاف) من الأوراق البحثية التي تناقش هذه الظاهرة وتحاول اقتراح حلول لها
وأنا شخصيا شاركت في مشروع يسعى لتقليل الاهتزازات في ماكينات الإنتاج ذات الهياكل الخفيفة، وتوصلت لطريقة للتنبؤ بالاهتزازات التي يمكن أن تنتح عن مسار معين
وشاهدت عروض تقديمية لمشاريع تسعى للتخلص من الاهتزازات عن طريق هندسة التحكم
الخلاصة، الأمر ليس مجرد هيا نقلل الوزن، وإنما هي عملية هندسية علمية فنية معقدة
وأكاد أجزم أننا في الوطن العربي ليس لدينا إلا خبراء قليلون جدا في هذا المجال
ولو يريد أصحاب المشروع تحقيق ما تقول من تقليل الوزن فعليهم الاستعانة بخبراء (أجانب غالبا) وعليهم الاعتراف بأن العالم سبق في هذا المجال بكثير، وهناك أبحاث ينفق عليها بالملايين وربما المليارات للوصول لهذا الهدف
اطلع على هذا الرابط، وفيه مثال لمشروع ينفق عليه الاتحاد الأوروبي لتحقيق هذا الغرض
http://www.dematproject.eu/
لو زرت الرابط لوجدت أنه في هذا المشروع فقط هناك حوالي 16 جهة مشتركة فيه، ما يعني أن الأمر ليس بسيطا وليس مجرد: هيا نقلل الوزن

أما النقطة الثانية هي


bakeer-iron-man قال:


> لذلك لابد من دراسة أعمق للمشروع .... ودراسة نوعية المعادن الخام الموجودة أو المتوفرة عندكم , لأنها الأساس في صنع كل المعامل .
> فالمعادن الخام الموجودة في بلد معين تختلف جذريا عن التي بمكان آخر .... لذلك قد تضطر إلى استيرادها من الخارج مما يزيد تكلفة المشروع ... وذلك لضمان الجودة


أخي، ليس هكذا يعمل مهندس التصميم الميكانيكي
فمهندس التصميم لا يخترع خامات، وأظن أن ابتكار الخامات، وهي مهمة التعدينيين والميتالورجيين، خارج نظاق اختصاص المصنع المزعم إنشاؤه
مهندس التصميم الميكانيكي يسعى لتحويل فكرة أو ميكانزم إلى تصميم له خامات وأبعاد وظروف تشغيل ومعالجات وخلافه. وفي اختيار الخامة يختار المهندس الخامة التي تحقق المتطلبات، والاختيار يكون من الخامات الموجودة بالفعل، مثل الخامات في "مفتاح الصلب". وفي أحيان كثيرة تكون هناك أكثر من خامة تصلح، وهنا يفاضل بينهم من حيث السعر والأداء والمواصفات
كما أن أسعار الخامات تتحدد من خلال الأسواق العالمية، مثلها مثل النفط، وتكلفة النقل تمثل فقط نسبة بسيطة من ثمن شراء الخامة. وبالتالي التركيز على الاعتماد على الخامات المحلية ليس هو الأسلوب الأمثل
فقط إذا كانت هناك خامة محلية متوفرة، ومواصفاتها قريبة جدا لخامة أخرى غير متوفرة، وسعرها مقارب للخامة الغير متوفرة، فتقارب السعر سيجعل الأفضلية للخامة المحلية، بسبب توفير تكلفة النقل، وكذلك ربما تكون الخامة المحلية أسرع في التوريد
أي أن توافر الخامة محليا هو مجرد عامل من عوامل كثيرة يجب اعتبارها عند اختيار الخامة، وليس العامل الأساسي الذي يجب التركيز عليه


----------



## م ابوفارس (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور دكتور يوسف ابا شراحيل علي المداخلة 

ولكن لن يعطونكم اليابانين سر الصناعة لأنهم ذلك راح يخسرون 

فاليابان يفتحون مصانع في دول أخري يتميز فيها رخص العمالة مثل تايلند وفيتنام واستراليا أو دول سوقها قوي مثل الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 

ولكن كل هذه المصانع تجميع 

يعني المكينة والجير والأجزاء الرئيسية تجي في كراتين عن طريق البخور ويقومون بتركيبها وصناعة بعض الاجزاء غير الرئيسية والسهل تصنيعها مثل الزجاج وغيرها


ولما السعودية طالبتهم بفتح مصنع تويوتا في أرضها كان ردهم كالتالي /

1- لايوجد مياه عذبة وتكلفة تحيلة المياه عن طريق البحر مكلفة
2- لايوجد عمالة مدربة سعودية لأن السعوديين يتسوردنهم من شرق اسيا من الهند والفلبين 

طبعا سبب المياه العذبة مقدور عليه لأن الدولة بارك الله فيها راح تتكفل فيه ومجانا وراح تعطيهم ارض وتوفر لهم الأمكانات 

بس كلامهم مافيه عمالة مدربة فهذا صحيح


----------



## م ابوفارس (6 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي بكير، اسمحلي أختلف معك أخي في نقطتين
> 
> الأولى:
> 
> ...


 

اتفق تمام معك بالخامات ليست مسئولة المهندسين الميكانيكين والتصنعيين 

ولكن المهندس يستطيع تغيير خصائص الخامات وهناك برنامج مشهور في تغيير خصائص الخامات 
solidwork


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2011)

م ابوفارس قال:


> يعني المكينة والجير والأجزاء الرئيسية تجي في كراتين عن طريق البخور ويقومون بتركيبها وصناعة بعض الاجزاء غير الرئيسية والسهل تصنيعها مثل الزجاج وغيرها



أخي أبو فراس
في مجال ماكينات الإنتاج، تقوم الشركة المنتجة بتصميم وتصنيع فقط بعض أجزاء الماكينة
فعلى سبيل المثال، لم أر أي منتج لماكينات الإنتاج يقوم بتصنيع اللولب الكروي بنفسه مثلا
ولم أر أحدا يصنع المحركات بنفسه (باستثناء بعض الشركات تصنع أجزاء في عمود الدوران الرئيسي المسئول عن القطع، حيث أنه في بعض التصميمات يكون مدمجا في جسم الماكينة)
والأغلبية العظمي من الشركات لا تصنع نظام التحكم بنفسها وإنما يشترون أنظمة مثل زيمنس، ريكسروت، بيكهوف، فانوك، هايدنهاين، وغيرهم
والشركات التي تصنع نظام التحكم بنفسها، عادة ما تكون ماكيناتها بسيطة، ضعيفة الإمكانيات

الخلاصة، حتى أعتى عتاة تصنيع ماكينات الإنتاج يعتمدون على التجميع
ولكنهم يصممون جسم الماكينة الذي يحقق متطلبات التشغيل، يختارون المكونات بعناية لتتوافق مع بعضها وتكون اقتصادية، يضيفون أنظمة في ماكيناتهم ليتميزوا بها عن غيرهم مثل أنظمة تشخيص الأعطال، يجيدون حسابات الموثوقية والاعتمادية لماكيناتهم، ويحاولون رفع الموثوقية والاعتمادية
وربما تكون الخبرة الإنتناجية هي من أهم ما يميز شركة عن أخرى. فعملية تصنيع وتجميع الماكينة عملية فنية جدا، وتحدد دقة الماكينة بدرجة كبيرة
ولقد شاهدت عملية التجميع في المصنع الذي سبق وأخبرتك أنني تدربت فيه، وبالفعل هي عملية دقيقة جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2011)

م ابوفارس قال:


> ولكن المهندس يستطيع تغيير خصائص الخامات وهناك برنامج مشهور في تغيير خصائص الخامات
> solidwork


ماذا تقصد يا أخي؟؟؟
أنا لا أتحدث عن إدخال خصائص الخامة نظريا لبرنامج
أنا أتحدث هنا عن خامات واقعية لها خصائص
أنا لم أتعامل مع إدخال خواص الخامات لسوليد ووركس، ولكن لنفترض أنني أدخلت خاصية أن إجهاد الشد مثلا مئة الف ميجاباسكال، وأجريت الحسابات على هذا الأساس، فهل توجد بالفعل خامة لها إجهاد شد مئة ألف ميجا باسكال؟؟؟
فلنغير في خصائص الخامات في البرنامج كما نريد، ولكننا نظل في الواقع محكومين بالخامات الموجودة في السوق


----------



## علي عبد الخضر (6 أبريل 2011)

أؤيد ماقاله الأخ زملكاوي فكلامه منطقي جدا ....اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (6 أبريل 2011)

> *ثقل وزن الماكينة لا يأتي من فراغ، وقلة وزن الماكينة له آثاره الجانبية أبرزها الاهتزازات، ومصنعي الماكينات في الخارج (ألمانيا مثلا) يعون هذه الحقيقة تماما، ويسعون جاهدين لتقليل الوزن مع التخلص من الآثار الجانبية المصاحبة له*



أخي زمالكاوي هذا بالضبط ما كنت أود أن أحدثكم عنه , لكن مع وجود اختصاص جديد مثل دراسة المعادن نحن مهندسون مختصون بهذه الأمور أي بتقليل الوزن والمحافظة على الجودة


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي أبو فارس
قرأت الموضوع مرة أخرى، وسأحاول الإجابة عن بعض الأسئلة التي طرحتها



م ابوفارس قال:


> هل تتوقع نجاح هذا المشروع أو لا تتوقع مع التدعيم بالشرح الوافي ..........


السؤال لا يطرح هكذا، السؤال هو قل لي كيف ستتم إدارة المشروع أقل لك توقعي بالنسبة لنجاحه
لا أقصد أنني أسألك عن كيفية إدارة المشروع، ولكني أقصد أن أسلوب الإدارة سيحدد بدرجة كبيرة احتمالات النجاح والفشل
وأقصد هنا الإدارة على جميع المستويات، وعلى رأسها قمة الهرم الإداري والتخطيط الاستراتيجي، وحتى الإدارة التنفيذية في الورش الإنتاجية
بالتأكيد احتمالات النجاح قائمة، ولكن احتمالات الفشل قائمة كذلك
وفي ما سبق من نقاش تم تناول بعض الأمور مثل استقدام الخبرات الأجنبية، واتباع الهندسة العكسية، تخطيط المواد والموارد والخامات، وغيرها من الأمور
وأعتقد أن وجود خبرات على قمة الهرم الإداري أمر في غاية الأهمية، لأنه هو الذي سيحدد كيف ستتم الإدارة في المستويات الأدنى



م ابوفارس قال:


> هل لابد أن يكون هناك مركز أبحاث وتنمية صناعي تابع للمشروع للأبتكار والتجديد


بالتأكيد!!
نعم يجب أن يكون هناك مركز بحث وتطوير تابع للمشروع
على الأقل حتى لو لم يقم بالأبحاث، فيكون على اطلاع بأحدث الأبحاث في هذا المجال ليضع منها توصيات أو مواصفات لأقسام التصميم
فعلى سبيل المثال، النقطة التي تم نقاشها بخصوص وزن الماكينة والاهتزازات...
توجد أوراق بحثية تتناول كيفية تقليل الاهتزازات من خلال التحكم في المحاور، فيمكن للمركز البحثي قراءة هذه الأوراق، وبحث إمكانية تطبيقها في الماكينات
كذلك بعض العلم لا يكون موجودا في الكتب، فمثلا وجدتم وظيفة مطبقة في أحد الماكينات، وأردتم إضافتها للماكينة، فعلى مركز البحث أن يحلل هذه الوظيفة، وكيفية تطبيقها حتى يضع بها توصيات ومواصفات لقسم التصميم
وهكذا
لاحظ أنني كل هذا لم أتكلم عن الاختراع والابتكار، ورغم ذلك هناك حاجة لقسم البحث والتطوير، فما بالك لو حاولتم تطوير ابتكارات خاصة بكم، أو إجراء أبحاث خاصة بكم
الهدف الأساسي الذي أراه لهذا المركز، في السنوات الأولى على الأقل، هو تقليل الفجوة بين الماكينات التي يمكن أن تصنعوها وماكينات الصف الأول أي الماكينات المتقدمة
وبالطبع لا مانع من أن يعتمد المركز على الهندسة العكسية، على الأقل في البداية



م ابوفارس قال:


> وماهي الأسباب التي في نظرك جعلت المصانع الأجنبية في الخراطة تتفوق علي المصانع المحلية . هل بسب الأدارة أو الواسطة والمحسوبية ,, ماذا أرجو أن تدعم أجابتك ؟؟


أوووه
هذا موضوع كبير
ولكن أرى ثلاثة أشياء
الإدارة
الخبرة
البنية التحتية

الإدارة تحدثنا فيها سابقا

الخبرة، تشمل أيضا التعليم، والكوادر الفنية المؤهلة، والكوادر الفنية المتخصصة
فحتى لو وجدت مهندسا خبيرا في التصميم الميكانيكي في الوطن العربي، ستجد أن معلوماته المتخصصة في مجال تصميم ماكينات الإنتاج محدودة جدا
وهذا ليس تقليلا من أحد، ولكن التصميم الميكانيكي، كمجال عام، يحتاج للصقل بالخبرة، والخبرة المكتسبة من تصميم سيارة، أو خط إنتاج مثلا، تختلف عن الخبرة المطلوبة لتصميم ماكينة إنتاج
وقس على هذا باقي المجالات، كهندسة التحكم، وهندسة التصنيع والإنتاج والتجميع
بل وكذلك الخبرات الإدارية والتسويقية
الخلاصة، بما أنه لا توجد شركات قوية في هذا المجال في الوطن العربي، فلن تجد الخبرات الكافية
ولذا ركزت أكثر من مرة على استقدام خبرات أجنبية تدعم الخبرات العربية
قد يقول قائل ، ولكن من من الشركات العريقة بدأ ولديه الخبرة؟؟
سأرد وأقول بعض هذه الشركات العريقة بدأ وماكينات الإنتاج لا زالت في بداياتها
ومن بدأ متأخرا، فغالبا كانت نواة الشركة هو شخص أو أكثر ممكن اكتسبوا خبرة كافية في تصميم وتصنيع الماكينات ثم انفصلوا وقرروا إنشاء شركة خاصة بهم

أما البنية التحتية فأقصد بها كل ما يدعم هذا المشروع، فالتعليم الجيد جزء من البنية التحتية، ووجود صناعات مغذية جزء من البنية التحتية، ووجود موردين لكل شيء تقريبا هو جزء من البنية التحتية، ووجود مناخ مشجع على الاستثمار هو جزء من البنية التحتية، ووجود مراكز بحثية في كل المجالات ووجود تقدم علمي هو جزء من البنية التحتية، بل وأن اسم وسمعة البلد نفسها (كأن نقول ماكينة ألمانية) هو جزء من البنية التحتية
وكل هذه الأشياء موجودة (ربما بدرجات متفاوتة) في معظم الدول المتقدمة في هذا الصناعة مثل ألمانيا وإيطاليا وأمريكا واليابان
لا أقصد أن أحبطك بهذا، ولكن أقصد أن أقول أن هناك صعوبات نتيجة نقص البنية التحتية، وهذه الصعوبات سيكون عليكم تخطيها



م ابوفارس قال:


> كم تتوقع الميزانية الخاصة لمثل هذا المشروع وهل 200 مليون ريال سعودي كافية لتشغيل هذه المشروع واستقطاب العقول والأدمغة وأطفاء المصاريف التشغيله .......؟؟


لا أستطيع تقدير المبلغ المطلوب، ولكن ربما تكون 200 مليون ريال أكثر بكثير من كافية، أي أنه ربما احتجتم لمبلغ أقل بكثير (والله أعلم)
فأنا أتصور أن مثل هذا المشروع لا يحتاج رأس مال ضخم بقدر ما يحتاج خبرات فنية عالية
فهو لا يحتاج خطوط إنتاج مكلفة كمصنع أسمنت مثلا
كذلك الإنتاج في مثل هذا المصنع لن يكون إنتاج كمي، فلو أنتجتم 500 ماكينة في العام مثلا (وهو رقم أراه جيد جدا) فلن يعتبر هذا إنتاجا كميا، وبالتالي فخطوط الإنتاج لديكم ستكون بسيطة
كذلك أرى أن يكون البدء بالإنتاج لدى الغير، بمعنى أن تتم معظم المراحل التصنيعية في ورش خارجية، بينما التجميع يتم داخل المصنع، وتدريجيا، إذا زاد حجم المبيعات، يتم نقل بعض التصنيع إلى داخل المصنع
ربما ما يجب عمل حساب له هو التوسعات المستقبلية، فلو المال متوفر يمكن شراء قطعة أرض كبيرة، حتى لو لن تحتاجوا لها كلها في البداية، تحسبا لأي توسع يمكن أن يحدث
وفي حالة تم الاستقرار على المساحة المطلوبة، ولم تكن هناك أي نية لعمل أي توسعات مستقبلا لسنوات عديدة، ربما يتم بيع الأرض الزائدة أو استغلالها في أي نشاط آخر
الهدف من شراء أرض كبيرة من البداية، حتى لو لم يتم استغلالها كاملة، أنه في حالة الرغبة في التوسع، ولم تكن هناك قطعة أرض خالية بالجوار، ستضطرون لشراء أرض أخرى في مكان بعيد، ما يعني تكاليف إنتاج ونقل زائدة، وتعطيل في الإنتاج، وصعوبات في تخطيط الإنتاج
ولكن وفرة رأس المال بوجه عام، ستساعد الإسراع في نمو المشروع، فبوجود رأس مال وفير، فإن ما يمكن الوصول له في 20 سنة مثلا، قد يحتاج 5 سنوات فقط مع توفر رأس المال
فالخبرة لن يتم بناؤها، وإنما شراؤها
وبداية المشروع ستكون كبيرة من أول لحظة، وليس نمو تدريجي من مشروع صغير إلى مشروع كبير إلى مشروع عملاق
وهكذا
لذا وفرة رأس المال أمر جيد، ولكن يجب استغلاله جيدا

أرجو ألا تأخذ كلامي على أنه حقائق مسلم بها، واستعن بالخبراء دائما، وابحث من الآن عن مكاتب استشارية ذات خبرة


----------



## seraj11 (6 أبريل 2011)

كل هذا يعتمد على نظام التحكم اى نظام تستخدم فهنالك 
السمنس 
الفانوك
النوم 
واسماء كثيرة فى هذا المجال وقد قطعت فيه شوطا كبيرا ولا احد يقدم على منافستهم فى هذا المجال لذا عليك تحديد مع من تتعامل 
بعد ذلك تتفق معاهم علىmachine lay out وتحدد المحاور المستخدمة والدوائر الخاصة بالنظام وبعد ذلك سيرسلون لك مهندس ليكون موجودا معك دائما فى المصنع لانهم لديهم اسرار لن يعطوها لك مهما دفعت لهم وهنالك مجموعة خيارات بتاعت البرمجة لايبيعونها لك الابعد الدفع والاتفاق مع المشرى عليها 
اما عمليية السكب التى تتحدثون عنها فيمكن بالتجربة والمثابرة التغلب عليها فى اقل من شهرين فقط انا عملت فى مصنع فى سويسرا لصناعة الماكينات مجمع العمليات لفترة وكنت اقوم بعمل المعايرة للمحاور فى قسم ضبط الجودة للخمسة محاور 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## م ابوفارس (7 أبريل 2011)

اخي سراج ممكن ترسل لي بالخاص 

بعض المعلومات البسيطة عنك

لو كان ممكن بمجال عملك وخبراتك وجنسيتك


----------



## ابو فارس هريدى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مستحيل امريكا توافق على هذا المشروع


----------



## ابراهيمفتحى (17 يناير 2013)

*الأخ العزيز صاحب الموضوع - تحيه طيبه - قرأت موضوعك - و أود أعلمك أني قد أدرت مشاريع مشابهه من قبل - و لو كان هدف مشروعك هو الوصول للتقنيه اللازمه لتصميم و صنع عدد ثلاث مدويلات مثلا لثلاث ماكينات سي ان سي - فأعلمك أن المبلغ الذي قد رصدته يكفي - أنا محترف إداره مشروعات - و بالذات هذا النوع - و إن كنت لا ادخل المنتدي عاده - و تستهويني الان قضيه البرمجه الخاصه بماكينات السي ان سي - و لذد ارتبط باثنين من المبرمجين الالمان المتخصصين بالامر - و ان كنت اكتشفت أن مصر بها كوادر طيبه - المهم - يتطلب المشروع الذي من أهدافه الحصول علي تكنولوجيا ما - دراسه و خطه و تنسيق من نوع خاص - و أعلم أن أنك في مثل هذا النوع من المشروعات قد تتضاعف قيمه تسعيرك لبضع مرات ما لم ينل مشروعك الإداره المناسبه و توزيع الأدوار و التنسيق بينها - مبتدأ بتعريف لنطاق المشروع في ذهنك أنت لتبدأ ب شارتر مناسبه لمشروعك
*


----------



## ابراهيمفتحى (17 يناير 2013)

اقدم خدماتي و استشارات لأخي لخدمه هدفه النبيل طلبا لرضا الله


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (21 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم اشكر لك احساسك بالمسئولية و رغبتك في عمل منتج عربي
انا لدي نفس شعورك و اعمل الان علي تصنيع cnc home made
و ادعو من الله التوفيق لي و لك


----------



## osool.sa (8 فبراير 2013)

ابو فارس يبدو من طرحك انك تخطط لاستثمار او لجلب مبلغ كبير (100 مليون) وتحتاج لدراسة ولجمع معلومات من هنا .انا ارى بما ان استثمارك بهذه المبالغ الطائلة فلا يضر ان تصرف مليون على دراسة واقعية وفعلية من واقع السوق افضل من اخذ وقت طويل هنا . كما ارى انك قويي في بعض الامور الثقافية كما انك ضعيف فالامور التقنية ولا تعتقد ان هناك مصنع يصنع كل قطعة بنفسة فاغلب المصانع تعتمد على التجميع وهذا مبدأ التخصص والحصول على منتجات عالية الجودة ,امل ان تـاخذ رأيي بصدر رحب وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## safwat_mohamed (10 فبراير 2013)

ان شاء الله تقدروا


----------

